# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Διαλυμενο βιολογικο ρολοι

## czarjuly

Το βιολογικο μου ρολοι ειναι τελειως διαλυμενο με αποτελεσμα τα περισσοτερα βράδια του μηνα να ξενυχταω.
Ειναι μια χρονια κατασταση και ενω προσπαθω να κοιμηθω αυτο δεν συμβαινει τις περισσοτερες φορες μεχρι να ξημερωσει.
Δεν δουλευω κι αυτο επιδεινωνει το προβλημα.
Το χειροτερο ειναι αυτες οι ατελειωτες ωρες μοναξιας κατα την νυχτερινη αϋπνια οπου δεν εχεις να πεις τιποτα με κανεναν
Εσεις πως την παλευετε;

----------


## homebod

Τις ώρες της μοναξιάς έρχομαι εδώ και διαβάζω, γράφω κάτι και νιώθω χρήσιμος με παρέα. 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεις κάποιον από εδώ να "μιλήσεις" λίγο.
Επίσης διαβάζω ειδήσεις, μπλογκ, άρθρα, ακούω μουσική και γράφω κανένα γράμμα στην αγαπημένη μου Αμερικάνα που δεν έχει ιντερνέτ.

Η σιωπή της νύχτας να ταράσσεται μόνο από το λάλημα του κόκκορα νομίζω είναι μια μεγάλη πολυτέλεια.

----------


## Sonia

Καλημέρα.
Τι ηλικία έχεις; Όταν σε παίρνει ο ύπνος το ξημέρωμα πόσες ώρες κοιμάσαι μετά;
Κοίταξε να δεις, γενικά κι εγώ μία ζωή ήμουν νυχτοπούλι και μάλιστα σαν οργανισμός δεν θέλω πολλές ώρες ύπνο με αποτέλεσμα ενώ ήμουν αρκετά ενεργή μέσα στη μέρα μου να δυσκολευτώ πολύ όταν έπρεπε πλέον να προσαρμοστώ και στα προγράμματα των άλλων. Δεν μπορεί αν ο άλλος κοιμάται εσύ δίπλα να χοροπηδάς στις 4 το πρωί ας πούμε. Σταδιακά όμως το έφιαξα σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτό το θέμα. 
Όταν έμενα μόνη μου η μοναξιά δεν με πείραζε, μπορεί να έβγαινα μες στη μαύρη νύχτα για περπάτημα ή να άραζα να άκουγα μουσική, ή να μιλούσα στο τηλέφωνο με άλλους φίλους μου νυχτερινούς τύπους ή να διάβαζα το βιβλίο μου κλτ κτλ. Όταν είμαι σε ίδιο σπίτι με άλλους που κοιμούνται κι εγώ ξενυχτάω είναι πιο δύσκολο.

----------


## BlackCoral

Η νύχτα με καλεί.

----------


## czarjuly

> Καλημέρα.
> Τι ηλικία έχεις; Όταν σε παίρνει ο ύπνος το ξημέρωμα πόσες ώρες κοιμάσαι μετά;
> Κοίταξε να δεις, γενικά κι εγώ μία ζωή ήμουν νυχτοπούλι και μάλιστα σαν οργανισμός δεν θέλω πολλές ώρες ύπνο με αποτέλεσμα ενώ ήμουν αρκετά ενεργή μέσα στη μέρα μου να δυσκολευτώ πολύ όταν έπρεπε πλέον να προσαρμοστώ και στα προγράμματα των άλλων. Δεν μπορεί αν ο άλλος κοιμάται εσύ δίπλα να χοροπηδάς στις 4 το πρωί ας πούμε. Σταδιακά όμως το έφιαξα σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτό το θέμα. 
> Όταν έμενα μόνη μου η μοναξιά δεν με πείραζε, μπορεί να έβγαινα μες στη μαύρη νύχτα για περπάτημα ή να άραζα να άκουγα μουσική, ή να μιλούσα στο τηλέφωνο με άλλους φίλους μου νυχτερινούς τύπους ή να διάβαζα το βιβλίο μου κλτ κτλ. Όταν είμαι σε ίδιο σπίτι με άλλους που κοιμούνται κι εγώ ξενυχτάω είναι πιο δύσκολο.


Ειμαι 49 ,οταν κοιμαμαι θα κοιμηθω τουλαχιστον 8 ωρες μετα

----------


## Sonia

Κατά καιρούς έχω θέμα με αϋπνίες, κυρίως λόγω άγχους και επίσης λόγω του ότι δουλεύω συχνά ως αργά οπότε είμαι σε υπερένταση μετά ΚΑΙ επειδή δυστυχώς ξεφεύγω εύκολα με πολλά τσιγάρα και καφέδες κατά καιρούς. Εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει πάρα πολύ να πειθαρχώ τον εαυτό μου στα βασικά που βοηθάνε όταν καταλαβαίνω ότι πλησιάζει το πρόβλημα, όσο ελάχιστα κι αν φαίνονται. Λίγο το ένα λίγο το άλλο αν τα προσέξεις βοηθάνε πολύ.

Περπάτημα μέσα στη μέρα, κάθε μέρα. Όχι καφέδες μετά το μεσημέρι. Περιορισμός καπνίσματος. Αλκοόλ καθόλου ή ελάχιστο. Όχι πολλές ώρες χαζολόγημα σε οθόνες (TV, smartphones, υπολογιστές κτλ) μέσα στη μέρα, καθόλου πριν τον ύπνο (δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο πράγμα για την ποιότητα ύπνου από αυτό που έχουμε φτάσει και το θεωρούμε και δεδομένο, να δω μία ταινία να με πάρει ο ύπνος, να χαζέψω στο κινητό κτλ), κατάλληλος φωτισμός κι όχι έντονα φώτα πριν τον ύπνο και όταν πέσεις να κοιμηθείς σκοτάδι -ή απαλός φωτισμός αν τυχόν κοιμάσαι με φως όπως εγώ. Aν ξυπνήσεις και δεν σε ξαναπάρει ο ύπνος σε 5-10 λεπτά σηκώνεσαι και κάνεις κάτι χαλαρωτικό (πχ κάθεσαι στην πολυθρόνα και διαβάζεις ένα βιβλίο, κάνεις ένα μπάνιο, φιάχνεις ένα χαμομήλι, τέτοια πράγματα)και την ξαναπέφτεις όταν αισθανθείς πιο ήρεμος και νυσταγμένος πάλι - δεν κάνεις αγχωτικές σκέψεις τύπου πάλι δεν θα κοιμηθώ και θα είμαι σαν ζόμπυ αύριο, γιατί σε μένα κτλ- Βασικά προσπαθείς να μην κάνεις αγχωτικές σκέψεις γενικά.

Τις περισσότερες φορές ο οργανισμός γύρω στα 26, 27, 28 σου χτυπάει τα πρώτα μεγάλα καμπανάκια ότι κάτι κάνεις λάθος στα της καθημερινότητας και στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπίζεις τα πράγματα. Αν δεν έχεις δουλειά και πολλές ευθύνες γενικότερα ίσως τα καμπανάκια αργήσουν λίγο, αλλά θα έρθουν κάποτε. Είμαι κι εγώ στην κατηγορία των ανθρώπων που έκανε τη νύχτα μέρα για πολλά χρόνια. Γενικά δεν χρειάζομαι τόσο πολύ ύπνο όσο οι περισσότεροι γύρω μου και με ξεκουράζει απλά να είμαι ξάπλα χαλαρά κι ας μην κοιμάμαι. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να μην κοιμάσαι έστω 6 με 8 ώρες ή να κοιμάσαι μόνο μέρα και ποτέ νύχτα. Διότι έχω περάσει φάσεις που συχνά πήγαινα κατευθείαν στη δουλειά από ξενύχτι, δούλευα όλη μέρα, ξενυχτούσα πάλι κι άντε να κοιμόμουν 2-3 ώρες το 48ωρο και φτου κι από την αρχή. Αυτό όσο είσαι πολύ νέος και υγιής ο οργανισμός το αντέχει για κάποιο διάστημα, αλλά μετά πλέον αρχίζει και κλατάρει. Επίσης επειδή έχω δουλέψει και νυχτερινές βάρδιες σερί για βδομάδες, 23.00-07.00, μάλιστα τότε συχνά τις προτιμούσα για να έχω τη μέρα μου ελεύθερη, σου λέω ότι ο νυχτερινός ύπνος δεν αναπληρώνεται. Όταν είσαι 20 και 22 μπορεί να μην το καταλαβαίνεις, όσο πλησιάζεις τα 30 όμως, σιγά σιγά οι επιπτώσεις φαίνονται. Πόσο μάλλον όταν πλησιάζεις τα 40 όπως εγώ ή τα 50 όπως εσύ. Δεν φιάχνει το βιολογικό σου ρολόι από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη. Θέλει προσπάθεια. Και όσο γίνεται σταθερά ωράρια στον ύπνο. Το να κοιμάσαι ξημέρωμα και να πεις από αύριο θα κοιμηθώ στις 11 δεν γίνεται άμεσα, αλλά σιγά σιγά. Αν κοιμάσαι ως αργά μέσα στη μέρα, βάζεις ξυπνητήρι, σφίγγεις τα δόντια, σηκώνεσαι σχετικά νωρίς το πρωί, συνεχίζεις τη μέρα σου και την πέφτεις μία λογική ώρα το βράδυ. Αν δεν σε παίρνει ο ύπνος αμέσως, δεν παρασύρεσαι να σηκωθείς να χαζολογάς στο λάπ τοπ όλη νύχτα. Κάνεις κάτι χαλαρωτικό και προσπαθείς να την πέσεις πάλι σε μισή μία ώρα. Κάπως έτσι σιγά σιγά βάζεις τον οργανισμό σου σε μία σειρά. Στην ανάγκη βάζεις και κάνα δυο ώρες ύπνο το μεσημέρι, αρκεί να είναι όντως τόσο κι όντως το μεσημέρι, όχι να σε πάρει ο ύπνος 4 το απόγευμα και να σηκωθείς 9 το βράδυ ας πούμε... Σταδιακά θα τους βρει ο οργανισμός τους ρυθμούς του.

Πολύ σημαντικός βέβαια είναι γενικότερα ο τρόπος ζωής. Λες είσαι άνεργος, αλλά το άνεργος δεν σημαίνει άεργος. Πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι δημιουργικό μέσα στη μέρα. Το περπάτημα είναι βασικό, μπορεί και κάποιο άλλο σπορ ή γυμναστήριο. Ή κάποιο χόμπι που εκτός από το να σε χαλαρώνει, να σε βοηθάει να καταναλώσεις ενέργεια. Κηπουρική ας πούμε ή κάτι. Αν όλη μέρα είσαι μπροστά σε έναν υπολογιστή ή σε έναν καναπέ και κοιτάς το ταβάνι και δεν κάνεις τίποτα (δεν λέω ότι το κάνεις εσύ συγκεκριμένα, γενικά μιλάω), πως να κοιμηθείς το βράδυ μετά; Υπερένταση θα έχεις.

Τέλος, δεν θυμάμαι αν έχεις γράψει αλλού, έχεις κάποιο συγκεκριμένο θέμα υγείας; Παίρνεις αγωγή; Αν ναι, καλό θα είναι να συμβουλευτείς τον/την γιατρό σου και για το θέμα του ύπνου να δεις τι θα σου πει.

----------


## oubna1

Μια απο τα ιδια. Ειμαστε και σχεδον συνομιληκοι. Αναγκαζομαι να παρω υπνωτικο κατα τις 4. Ενω το παλευω να κοιμηθω μονος μου, σπανια το καταφερνω. Χαζευω σ' αυτο το σαιτ. Σε αλλα σαιτ. Παιζω παιχνιδια στο κινητο. Ακουω μουσικη στο youtube. Καπως ετσι περναει η ωρα μεχρι να με παρει ο υπνος.

----------


## Deleted-13072020a

Έχεις πάει σε κάποιο ειδικό; 
Πριν όμως δοκιμάσεις κάποιο ηρεμιστικό δοκίμασες να κάνεις πράγματα που σε χαλαρώνουν πριν κοιμηθείς; όπως ένα ζεστό μπάνιο....ενα χαλαρωτικό ρόφημα.
Να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο; η να κάνεις ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης; μπορείς να βρεις ασκήσεις στο youtube ώστε να αποβάλεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις και το στρες αν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που δυσκολεύεσαι στον ύπνο. Γενικά ξέρω πάντως πως θέλει να κοιμάσαι και να ξυπνάς σταθερές ωρες για να το διορθώσεις το ρολόι. Αν κοιμάσαι μια στις 12 την άλλη στις 5 το πρωί και ξυπνάς διαφορετικές ώρες ο ύπνος σου θα είναι άστατος.

----------


## czarjuly

Ειμαι αμεα με 67% αναπηρια λογω ψυχωσης,σωματικες δραστηριοτητες δεν μου ειναι ευκολο να κανω καθως ειμαι και υπερβαρος,αγωγη παιρνω αντιψυχωτικο σε μηνιαια βαση
Το μονο διαστημα που ειχα στρωσει λιγο στον υπνο ηταν αφοτου ειχα νοσηλευθει για την παθηση μου σε ψυχιατρειο για κανα χρονο περιπου κι αυτο εικαζω ηταν λογω των ισχυρων φαρμακων που επαιρνα.
Μετα γραφτηκα σε ενα κεντρο ημερας για λιγους μηνες το οποιο ομως κι αυτο αναγκαστηκα να το σταματησω γιατι απορρυθμιστηκε ο υπνος μου και δεν μπορουσα να σηκωνομαι πρωι ωστε να πηγαινω.
Βιβλια εχω αλλα μου ειναι δυσκολο να συγκεντρωθω να διαβασω.
Η ενασχολησεις μου ειναι ειτε να πηγαινω σε εναν φιλο μου για καφε κι αυτο οχι καθε μερα γιατι ο ανθρωπος εργαζεται κι εχει και οικογενεια ειτε να καθομαι ολη μερα μπροστα απο μια οθονη και να βλεπω netflix ή να χαζευω στο facebook και σε διαφορα forum ή να παιζω κανα βιντεοπαιχνιδι
Ειχα αναφερει στην γιατρο μου οτι ο υπνος μου ειναι αστατος αλλα δεν μου εδωσε καποια αγωγη

----------


## Sonia

Η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός. Μην είσαι αρνητικός από πριν. Το θέμα είναι να κάνεις ένα πρώτο βήμα. Για παράδειγμα δεν σου ζήτησε κανείς να σηκωθείς και να τρέξεις μαραθώνιο. Το να βγεις να περπατήσεις χαλαρά 20 λεπτά την πρώτη μέρα και σταδιακά να περπατάς λίγο περισσότερο, δεν είναι καθόλου δύσκολο. Αρκεί να σηκωθείς και να το κάνεις. Στο λέω έχοντας πολλά επιπλέον κιλά η ίδια. 
Το να ανοίξεις ένα βιβλίο το βράδυ αντί του υπολογιστή, μπορεί αρχικά να σου φαίνεται κάπως, ίσως να μη μπορείς να συγκεντρωθείς, σταδιακά αν είναι κάτι που σε ενδιαφέρει θα σου τραβήξει την προσοχή. Ακόμα κι αν όχι, πιο πιθανό είναι να χαλαρώσεις στο κρεββατάκι σου με ένα βιβλίο στο χέρι παρά να τουφεκάς εξωγήινους στον υπολογιστή. Μην εγκαταλείψεις τις προσπάθειες με την πρώτη αποτυχία. Θέσε κάποιους κανόνες και ακολούθησέ τους. Π.χ. οθόνες ποτέ μετά τα μεσάνυχτα. Καφέ ποτέ μετά τις 6 το απόγευμα. Κάπως έτσι.

----------

